# How to note I passed the PE on my resume



## Atharaenea (Jan 19, 2016)

So I'm one of the new kids who were able to take the PE immediately after finishing undergrad. I'll be finished with my M.Eng in May, so I'm working hard to find that first job. I've already got a section on my resume for Certifications, and I have my EIT license #, state, and date there.

I'd like to somehow note I passed the PE too, although I'm not eligible for licensure until I have 3 years post-M.Eng work experience. How would you suggest I put that on my resume? It's not really a certification, and it's also not really an activity or honor... any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## John QPE (Jan 19, 2016)

EIT #xxxxxx

PE # (pending) or (awaiting fulfillment of experience requirement) or (awaiting issuance of license April 2018)

Let them ask the question, then talk about it.

I think this is one of those cases where you'll definitely need a cover letter too.


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (Jan 21, 2016)

Heres what I put "Passed the PE Electrical and Computer: Power Exam in October 2015 in New Mexico. Currently, fulfilling engineering experience requirement."

Luckily I only have one year to wait


----------



## freei (Jan 29, 2016)

I put it at the end of my resume in bold font. I think it helps a little bit for my job hunting.


----------



## Phatso86 (Apr 6, 2016)

Atharaenea said:


> So I'm one of the new kids who were able to take the PE immediately after finishing undergrad. I'll be finished with my M.Eng in May, so I'm working hard to find that first job. I've already got a section on my resume for Certifications, and I have my EIT license #, state, and date there.
> 
> I'd like to somehow note I passed the PE too, although I'm not eligible for licensure until I have 3 years post-M.Eng work experience. How would you suggest I put that on my resume? It's not really a certification, and it's also not really an activity or honor... any suggestions would be appreciated!


maybe put:

First Last, PE(nding)

lmao

your interviewers would probably chuckle at that when you explain


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (Apr 6, 2016)

Phatso86 said:


> First Last, PE(nding)


This!


----------



## P-E (Apr 6, 2016)

Or

Professional Engineer Not Issued Stamp.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 7, 2016)

Shouldn't this be in the "after you pass the exam" forum?


----------



## Doyee5 (May 10, 2016)

[Your Name], PE in the upper left.


----------



## TWJ PE (May 10, 2016)

Doyee5 said:


> [Your Name], PE in the upper left.


That would be a false statement. You're not a PE until the state issues your license. In the OP, they had not met their experience yet.


----------

